# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  انتخاب دانشگاه آزاد نزدیک یا دولتی های شهر دورتر؟

## Nikolas

سلام دوستان 
من امسال کنکور شرکت کردم رشته ریاضی متاسفانه رتبم خراب شد حدود 20 هزار منطقه یک شدم.
الان خودم ماله اصفهانم دانشگاه های دولتی نزدیک اصفهانو مثه کاشان شبانه و روزانه شهرکرد اراک و ... زدم اولویت بقیه ماله استان های دیگس.
دانشگاه آزاد نجف آباد بهمون نزدیکه الان یه نفر بهم گفت اگه بری همین آزاد خیلی بهتر از یه دولتی خارج از استانه مخارجت تقریبا برابره چون پول کرایه و ....
و از نظر معتبر بودن مدرکش هم همینطور زیاد فرقی نمی کنن
من موندم چی کار کنم انتخاب رشته هم ک تموم شد آزاد انتخاب رشته کنم؟ اگه یه دولتی جای دور هم بیاد بازم می تونم برم آزاد؟
حوصله سال دیگه رو هم ندارم اصا حسش نیس الان بهترین کار چیه به نظرتون؟ 
کسایی که سالای قبل مثه من بودید نظر شما چیه؟
ممنون...

----------


## par.rah

آزاد نزدیک بهتره تا سراسری دور..آزاد انتخاب کن

----------


## sardare azmoon

مدرک سراسری قطعا معتبر تره و اگر اعتبار مدرک برات مهمه برو سراسری

----------


## Maximus

> سلام دوستان 
> من امسال کنکور شرکت کردم رشته ریاضی متاسفانه رتبم خراب شد حدود 20 هزار منطقه یک شدم.
> الان خودم ماله اصفهانم دانشگاه های دولتی نزدیک اصفهانو مثه کاشان شبانه و روزانه شهرکرد اراک و ... زدم اولویت بقیه ماله استان های دیگس.
> دانشگاه آزاد نجف آباد بهمون نزدیکه الان یه نفر بهم گفت اگه بری همین آزاد خیلی بهتر از یه دولتی خارج از استانه مخارجت تقریبا برابره چون پول کرایه و ....
> و از نظر معتبر بودن مدرکش هم همینطور زیاد فرقی نمی کنن
> من موندم چی کار کنم انتخاب رشته هم ک تموم شد آزاد انتخاب رشته کنم؟ اگه یه دولتی جای دور هم بیاد بازم می تونم برم آزاد؟
> حوصله سال دیگه رو هم ندارم اصا حسش نیس الان بهترین کار چیه به نظرتون؟ 
> کسایی که سالای قبل مثه من بودید نظر شما چیه؟
> ممنون...


رشته های مد نظرت چیا هستن؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## misha

همون ازاد نزدیک برو تا دولتی دور...
دولتی هم دیگه خیلی دور باشه نمی ارزه.. :Yahoo (21): 
رشتت هم که ریاضیه خیلی محدودیت دانشگاه(مثل تجربی ها)نداری :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Nikolas

> رشته های مد نظرت چیا هستن؟؟؟


فقط یه رشته اونم مهندسی کامپیوتر-نرم افزار...

----------


## Nikolas

> همون ازاد نزدیک برو تا دولتی دور...
> دولتی هم دیگه خیلی دور باشه نمی ارزه..
> رشتت هم که ریاضیه خیلی محدودیت دانشگاه(مثل تجربی ها)نداری


میگم این همه میگن خرجش زیاد میشه چ خرجی داره جز کرایه؟ خابگا ک چیزی نیس پرسیدم می گن خیلی کمه. غذا چی میشه؟

ممنون...

----------


## artim

دولتی دور اگه کلان شهر باشه میرزه بخصوص تهران و اصفهان
وگرنه در غیر اینصورت ازاد نزدیک

----------


## Maximus

> فقط یه رشته اونم مهندسی کامپیوتر-نرم افزار...


.
بنظرم آزاد بری بهتره 
اولا نزدیکه 
ثانیا رشته ای که علاقه داری بر پایه مهارت هست نه اسم دانشگاه 
اگه برنامه نویسیت خوب باشه کار برات هست ولو به اینکه دانشجوی دانشگاه غیرانتفایی یالغوز آباد باشی :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Nikolas

خب اگه تو انتخاب رشته ای ک انجام دادم یه دانشگاه دولتی قبول بشم اونوقت بازم میشه برم آزاد؟

----------


## artim

> خب اگه تو انتخاب رشته ای ک انجام دادم یه دانشگاه دولتی قبول بشم اونوقت بازم میشه برم آزاد؟


بله میشه هیچ محدودیتی نداره
منتها اگه روزانه بیاری و نری یکسال محرومی از کنکور اما میتونی روزانه نری و بری ازاد

----------


## mq2016

up
لطفا جواب بدید دوستان

----------

